# [ANZEIGE] 3fach Vorteil bei Saturn: 100€ Direktabzug + kostenlose Lieferung + 0%-Finanzierung auf Aktionsgeräte



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. Juli 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *3fach Vorteil bei Saturn: 100€ Direktabzug + kostenlose Lieferung + 0%-Finanzierung auf Aktionsgeräte*

						Einen 3fach Vorteil auf ausgewählte Haushaltsgeräte gibt es derzeit in einer neuen Saturn-Aktion. Der 3fach Vorteil bringt 100 Euro Direktabzug, eine kostenlose Lieferung des Aktionsgerätes und eine 0-Prozent-Finazierung. Alles zu den Konditionen sowie eine Übersicht über die Highlights der 3fach-Vorteil-Aktion von Saturn gibt es hier. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *3fach Vorteil bei Saturn: 100€ Direktabzug + kostenlose Lieferung + 0%-Finanzierung auf Aktionsgeräte*


----------

